# HR20-100 0x1BE Issues / Discussion



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

HR20-100 0x1BE
National Release: 11/7/2007

Release Notes: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=108409


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

From the release notes, what does this phrase mean?


> Navigation to PIG (Picture In Graphics) removed. (Trick Play Still works), to improve interfacing with UI


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Lee L said:


> From the release notes, what does this phrase mean?


You can not navigate to the PIL/PIG screen... and change the channel and some of the other functions that used to be there...

This was causing issues where people would try to do something in the guide or else where, but didn't realize they had the PIL/PIG section highlighted


----------



## vegasflyby (Aug 7, 2007)

On demand is in the menu now but when I try to select it nothing happens (it is connected to the internet).


----------



## schneid (Aug 14, 2007)

I got it overnight. VOD is there. You will initially see nothing until it begins to populate. Hide Duplicate SD channels is there under Display settings. Everything seems to working meaning nothing broke in the process.


----------



## kevin1844 (Nov 3, 2007)

SO when I go to 1000 (after the update) I get "1000 (DTV) not currently available."
Is that what you mean when you say it just needs to take the time to populate?


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

What good is the CIG? The only difference I see between the ALL list and the CIG are the premium channels are missing. However, the HD versions are listed. I don't subscribe to any of the Spanish speaking channels, so those shouldn't be listed. The RSN's I don't get are also listed.

All this CIG does is allow you to see what they are without having to use a favorite list set to the CIG.

You also can't modify this list, which makes it useless as a third Favorites list. You should be able to modify this list. This would make is easier to set up the other favorite lists.


----------



## SatNoob (Aug 16, 2007)

My audio is dropping out now. Sometimes when I switch from an HD station to a standard station there is no audio on the standard station. I still get a picture just no audio, I have to flip back to an HD station and then back to the standard station again to restore audio.


----------



## jwd45244 (Aug 18, 2006)

jdspencer said:


> What good is the CIG? The only difference I see between the ALL list and the CIG are the premium channels are missing. However, the HD versions are listed. I don't subscribe to any of the Spanish speaking channels, so those shouldn't be listed. The RSN's I don't get are also listed.
> 
> All this CIG does is allow you to see what they are without having to use a favorite list set to the CIG.
> 
> You also can't modify this list, which makes it useless as a third Favorites list. You should be able to modify this list. This would make is easier to set up the other favorite lists.


CIG is not completely rolled out yet. You are seeing the beginnings. Be patient.


----------



## sNEIRBO (Jul 23, 2006)

When I first turned on the TV this morning, I was getting the "1000(DTV) is currently unavailable" when i tried to use DoD. Around 11:00am, I was able to use DoD. VERY cool! There's a lot of stuff there. This is a very promising start for this new feature.

I found a couple of episodes of Weeds and Californication I missed while I was having issues with my HR-20 when it got installed. As well as the AC/360 - Planet in Peril special that I wanted to see. All are downloading now.

Is a SERIES RECORD available for DoD? I noticed Comedy Central put Colbert's WORD on their VoD. It would be nice to be able to set up a SERIES RECORD that would grab things like that automatically.


----------



## kevin1844 (Nov 3, 2007)

kevin1844 said:


> SO when I go to 1000 (after the update) I get "1000 (DTV) not currently available."
> Is that what you mean when you say it just needs to take the time to populate?


Whoop- Nevermind. its up! Lots of stuff on here... not a hell of a lot of interest to me, but still.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

jwd45244 said:


> CIG is not completely rolled out yet. You are seeing the beginnings. Be patient.


Thanks, I can wait.


----------



## tpayne105 (Aug 29, 2006)

How can we know if we got the download? Or can we force the download?

THanks

Todd

**nevermind, as i was watching tv, i got a download message prompt. It is now downloading...**


----------



## MikeR7 (Jun 17, 2006)

Looks like it is time for me to go out and buy a long CAT-5E cable for this machine. I think a 50 ft will stretch to the router. How much should one cost?


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

I wouldn't pay more than $10 - $12 for a cat5e cable.

My HR10-100 is connected to my network, yet comes up "Not Connected (22)" for the internet connection. My DSL modem router has issued an IP address for the HR20. I am able to serve pictures from my PC. The default gateway is correct. However, the DNS address is the same as the gateway. 
Should that be changed to one of my ISP's DNS addresses? (I tried to change the DNS, but it didn't stay.)

Re DOD: 
ON DEMAND has not shown up in the Menu. How long should I wait for something to happen? Or do I need to do something else to activate DOD? Did I read somewhere about calling DirecTV? Or just be patient. 

My DSL modem router is a Speedstream 6520 series.


----------



## TOakley1 (Feb 1, 2007)

MikeR7 said:


> Looks like it is time for me to go out and buy a long CAT-5E cable for this machine. I think a 50 ft will stretch to the router. How much should one cost?


If you have a wireless router, then get a Buffalo AirStation WLI-TX4-G54HP wireless adapter. It works great with the HR-20.


----------



## bfncbs1 (Feb 8, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> HR20-100 0x1BE
> National Release: 11/7/2007
> 
> Release Notes: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=108409


This isn't really much of a problem but I noticed something that is acting quirky with the guide. So here is the scenario....

Ok I'm on channel 604 and pull up the guide and scroll down to channel 629 and hit select. I am now on channel 629.

Ok immediatly I hit guide again and it comes up with me starting on the previous channel I was watching at 604 even though I am on 629.

Like I said not a major issue but it is a little annoying......I've noticed it all morning and was wondering if anyone else is seeing this?


----------



## MikeR7 (Jun 17, 2006)

TOakley1 said:


> If you have a wireless router, then get a Buffalo AirStation WLI-TX4-G54HP wireless adapter. It works great with the HR-20.


Don't want to spend that much when I can run a cable very easily. Thanks for the idea though.


----------



## rajeshh (Sep 11, 2007)

Turns out my HR-20 lost its internet connection. As a way to test it, I went to download something using DOD. As expected, it said there is a problem connecting to my Internet. When I went to the new Menu item "VOD Queue" that appears in the Scheduler menu, it showed the program I was trying to download with an Exclamation sign and saying it was problematic. I saw a Pause download button, but didn't see a Resume download.

Does that mean, once my internet connection is fine, the programs will resume download on their own? If not, a Resume download in that screen would make sense.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

I don't have that new Menu item in the Scheduler.


----------



## blazer900 (Sep 20, 2007)

I got the upgrade this afternoon, and lost all recordings and to do list requests. Anyone else?


----------



## medic4jc7 (May 22, 2007)

I didnt lose any recordings. Stored or To Do. I actually started the download this morning watching a recorded show. When it was done. I went back and "resume"ed watching it after the download


----------



## davemayo (Nov 17, 2005)

blazer900 said:


> I got the upgrade this afternoon, and lost all recordings and to do list requests. Anyone else?


Is this expected to happen, or is his situation the exception? I really don't want to lose all of my recordings and To-do list with this upgrade. :eek2:


----------



## machlis (Aug 15, 2007)

I got the update last night, didn't lose any recordings or settings (using 750 GB Seagate external drive).


----------



## davemayo (Nov 17, 2005)

machlis said:


> I got the update last night, didn't lose any recordings or settings (using 750 GB Seagate external drive).


I'm out of town on business this week, so I haven't been able to check today to see if my recordings are gone. I also haven't heard any screaming from my wife about it, so maybe that's a good sign. :lol:


----------



## kbxm (Mar 15, 2007)

blazer900 said:



> I got the upgrade this afternoon, and lost all recordings and to do list requests. Anyone else?


Yup, got it last night. All go bye-bye.


----------



## blazer900 (Sep 20, 2007)

know I'm not alone.


----------



## Woody_1 (Jan 11, 2007)

Lee L said:


> From the release notes, what does this phrase mean?





Earl Bonovich said:


> You can not navigate to the PIL/PIG screen... and change the channel and some of the other functions that used to be there...
> 
> This was causing issues where people would try to do something in the guide or else where, but didn't realize they had the PIL/PIG section highlighted


I actually liked it.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

davemayo said:


> Is this expected to happen, or is his situation the exception? I really don't want to lose all of my recordings and To-do list with this upgrade. :eek2:


It is an exception.

Part of the reboot process (which is the same if you hit the red button, lose power, ect)... is to check the hard drive.

If it encounters an error... it attempts to fix the error.
If it can not, it results in a format of the drive.

It is not a product of the software update.


----------



## hells_bells (Jul 16, 2007)

showed up but had to reboot to get DOD to work


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

Did you do a menu restart or a power cycle reboot?


----------



## EAGLES20 (Sep 8, 2005)

I have tried to fine DOD and I lost my CID and with a very bad back that was something that I enjoyed. I did a reboot and a hard reset and neither one came back I got the software upgrade at 3:49 this morning and I can't seem to get either one any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Dr. Booda (Jun 18, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> It is an exception.
> 
> Part of the reboot process (which is the same if you hit the red button, lose power, ect)... is to check the hard drive.
> 
> ...


If this happens is it a definite indication that the drive is close to failure or is it just skipping over a bad sector?


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

Does networking first have to be connected and configured *before* VOD shows in the menu? I've always had a network connection on my -700 and VOD showed up right away, when it should have. The new HR20-100, however, does not yet have a network connection and I noticed that VOD is not in the menu.


----------



## Quetzalcoatl (May 24, 2007)

MikeR7 said:


> Looks like it is time for me to go out and buy a long CAT-5E cable for this machine. I think a 50 ft will stretch to the router. How much should one cost?


About $8 from monoprice for a cat6 and if you want to be safe you can get 100ft for around $14.


----------



## mroot (Mar 13, 2006)

On Demand now shows up in my menu, but no Channel 1000. Do I have to wait to find DOD programming? I haven't found any FAQ for DOD.

Thanks!


----------



## SeeD (Sep 30, 2007)

I was hoping that this new software update would have resolved the Search issue that we all have experienced, but I do not think it does. You know when you want to search for a show or a movie using a category filter and you get all the channels you do not receive, included in the listings? .....so there you end up with 14,000 movies? or shows? 

Still here!


----------



## EFGFE36TWGOU4 (Nov 4, 2006)

I connected my network connection and DOD appeared, but no programming listed? Why?


----------



## Mike728 (Oct 29, 2007)

EFGFE36TWGOU4 said:


> I connected my network connection and DOD appeared, but no programming listed? Why?


It takes time...


----------



## kmill14 (Jun 12, 2007)

Mike728 said:


> It takes time...


How much time? I got the update early this AM, and just got home to check out the goods. I have the On Demand selection in my menu, but nothing happens when I click it on, and channel 1000 won't register.


----------



## SkersR1 (Jul 10, 2007)

kmill14 said:


> How much time? I got the update early this AM, and just got home to check out the goods. I have the On Demand selection in my menu, but nothing happens when I click it on, and channel 1000 won't register.


Ditto, same here


----------



## msjcpa (Oct 25, 2006)

ignore, should be in 700, not 100


----------



## Mike728 (Oct 29, 2007)

kmill14 said:


> How much time? I got the update early this AM, and just got home to check out the goods. I have the On Demand selection in my menu, but nothing happens when I click it on, and channel 1000 won't register.


Mine took a little over an hour to be able to access ch. 1000. I don't see anything available to view, but everyone says it takes time. Your, however should be complete after that long. Have you tested your network connection?


----------



## mgavs (Jun 17, 2007)

I found a problem with the new release. It is happening on all 3 HR20-100s and just started yesterday. When I turn on the HR20 and a show is in the process of being recorded, I cannot get anything but a black screen. There is sound but no video. I record CNNHD each morning and it has been working fine until the new release. On another HR20 in the BR I noticed Modern Marvels in HD being recorded with no video. If I try to FF or rewind nothing happens. On one HR20 in the LR I was able to get video to start by going into LIST and playing the currently recorded program. On the other HR20 that would not work, but if I played a different program in the list first then went back to the currently recoding show video was displayed. This is a bug since I can't imagine anyone wanting it to work this way. HR20 is connected via HDMI.


----------



## bjamin82 (Sep 4, 2007)

kbxm said:


> Yup, got it last night. All go bye-bye.


I got the download at 351am est... Didn't loose anything... and everything is working awesome... I have already downloaded a bunch of shows. NO HD ondemand yet, but I am sure it will come soon. Hide SD dups works well.

I found if you change your active favorites from all channels to channels i get makes the guide slower.


----------



## TimBob (Jan 13, 2007)

Got a phone call from the wife today, "DVR is locked up, it won't power on." I pulled the power cable when I got home and it came up no problem on the new firmware.

I didn't lose any recordings, but nothing recorded today. So I did lose out there.


----------



## SkersR1 (Jul 10, 2007)

Just tried it again and now it lets me go to channel 1000, but says it is not available. I did not reboot or anything other than re-arrange my prioritizer list.


----------



## EFGFE36TWGOU4 (Nov 4, 2006)

My DOD is working now, watching: Universe: Serach for E.T. (history channel DOD) I can play the download in real time. My internet provider claims 10Mbps, in actually they don't measure up, guess I won't be able to play HD in real time. Wish I could measure kbytes/sec Wish they had HD. most of the VOD stations don't come up. (does it take time until they all populate?


----------



## EFGFE36TWGOU4 (Nov 4, 2006)

I downloaded 27 minutes of video in 16 minutes (Discovery Everest Episode). I wonder how much space HD takes comparison to SD, guessing I can't watch HD in real time like SD.


----------



## KTrentLR (Nov 3, 2007)

kmill14 said:


> How much time? I got the update early this AM, and just got home to check out the goods. I have the On Demand selection in my menu, but nothing happens when I click it on, and channel 1000 won't register.


I had the same thing, but it's becuase I was using a Favs list. Goto All Channels in your guide, or to CIG and you'll see them. Once I did this I was able to hop to 1000+


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

Not sure if this is an issue or not, but I did in fact get the upgrade at 3:51AM today. But when I came downstairs this morning at 6AM, all the HR20 lights were out which is why I originally thought I didn't get it since usually after a software update and subsequent reboot, the unit is left powered on with the blue circle on. All else appears fine. I was coming from CE release 0x01B9. Again not sure if this is an issue, just thought I'd report it to D*.


----------



## joebbaseball (Aug 25, 2005)

Hey Guys
It looks like I got the download overnight... I just got home tonight around 10pm. So I plugged in an ethernet cable, and it recognized the connection right away. When I turn on channel 1000 though it says channel not available. First, is that the channel for all the in demand stuff? And lastly, what does DOD stand for?
Joe


----------



## KTrentLR (Nov 3, 2007)

joebbaseball said:


> Hey Guys
> It looks like I got the download overnight... I just got home tonight around 10pm. So I plugged in an ethernet cable, and it recognized the connection right away. When I turn on channel 1000 though it says channel not available. First, is that the channel for all the in demand stuff? And lastly, what does DOD stand for?
> Joe


Make sure your channel lineup is set to CIG or all or include the 1000+ in your favs. I had to do this to get rid of the "channel not available". Once I did, I was able to tune to 1000+ easily.

DoD stand for DirecTV on Demand (or Download on Demand if you prefer) 

Oh, Also, if you have an HR21, they're not yet getting DoD national (I believe).


----------



## joebbaseball (Aug 25, 2005)

KTrentLR said:


> Make sure your channel lineup is set to CIG or all or include the 1000+ in your favs. I had to do this to get rid of the "channel not available". Once I did, I was able to tune to 1000+ easily.
> 
> DoD stand for DirecTV on Demand (or Download on Demand if you prefer)
> 
> Oh, Also, if you have an HR21, they're not yet getting DoD national (I believe).


Thanks, I figured it was on Demand, just curious about the D... anyway, I do have the HR 20... It clearly says i got the download early this morning. I am confused about what you are talking about with the CIG? Can you explain? Currently in my guide I go from 879 to 9031.
Joe


----------



## ToddinVA (Mar 5, 2006)

I just finished playing around with the DoD stuff. Very interesting. It's a lot more comprehensive than I would have thought it would be and the fact that most of it is free is cool. Now we need to high def stuff up there. BTW, make sure you take a look at the Showcase explaining all the DoD features. Pretty cool.


----------



## joebbaseball (Aug 25, 2005)

joebbaseball said:


> Thanks, I figured it was on Demand, just curious about the D... anyway, I do have the HR 20... It clearly says i got the download early this morning. I am confused about what you are talking about with the CIG? Can you explain? Currently in my guide I go from 879 to 9031.
> Joe


Ahh, Channels I get! I got it now! But I do have it set to all... I tried setting it to CIG, but still, not available.


----------



## longshot (Jul 16, 2003)

I have an external 750GB drive attached to my HR20 and it took the update this morning and my unit went from 53% space free to 12% free and there was nothing else new recorded today. This update ate my space


----------



## joebbaseball (Aug 25, 2005)

Not sure what time, but I checked my reciever at 4am and the channel was there. Not much programming, but the channel did finally show up.
Joe


----------



## RayJ (Aug 7, 2006)

Am I missing something, or did the option to open/close all folders of the List through the menu go away? Last night I went to use it and it was no longer on the menu.


----------



## KTrentLR (Nov 3, 2007)

joebbaseball said:


> Not sure what time, but I checked my reciever at 4am and the channel was there. Not much programming, but the channel did finally show up.
> Joe


I think the DoD options are based on your package level... I'm sure someone else can confirm/deny this.


----------



## borisivan (Oct 17, 2007)

I had a HR21 installed today. The install went great, everything seemed fine. I'm not sure what version of s/w it was.

After verifying everything was working, (watched HD, etc), the tech selected some menu that said "download now". It said it detected a new version of software, 1BE. He said it might take a while to upgrade, and everything would be fine. Considering how smoothly everything went prior to this, and that the HR21 was working well, I trusted he was correct, and he left.

It seemed to download / install the s/w pretty quickly. I came back a little while later and it had progressed to the "step 1 of 2" screen and 'detecting satellite settings".

Unfortunately it's been there for about 2 hours, and doesn't show any signs of progressing.

Has anyone seen this? Should I power off/on?

Thanks for your assistance!


----------



## bjamin82 (Sep 4, 2007)

borisivan said:


> I had a HR21 installed today. The install went great, everything seemed fine. I'm not sure what version of s/w it was.
> 
> After verifying everything was working, (watched HD, etc), the tech selected some menu that said "download now". It said it detected a new version of software, 1BE. He said it might take a while to upgrade, and everything would be fine. Considering how smoothly everything went prior to this, and that the HR21 was working well, I trusted he was correct, and he left.
> 
> ...


I do not want to be the one to tell you to power it off and the box is dead... however, it sounds like the download completed and then the box rebooted and now downloading guide data and it is in the normal startup process. If that is true, then i don't think it would matter if you powered your box off and then back on again... but a second opinion is recomended.


----------



## bjamin82 (Sep 4, 2007)

bjamin82 said:


> I do not want to be the one to tell you to power it off and the box is dead... however, it sounds like the download completed and then the box rebooted and now downloading guide data and it is in the normal startup process. If that is true, then i don't think it would matter if you powered your box off and then back on again... but a second opinion is recomended.


Are you sure you have an HR21? According to this website, it should have gotten 0x018B. http://www.redh.com/dtv/index.php?r=HR21

0x01BE is for HR20-100

Also check out http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=108432


----------



## borisivan (Oct 17, 2007)

bjamin82 said:


> Are you sure you have an HR21? According to this website, it should have gotten 0x018B. http://www.redh.com/dtv/index.php?r=HR21
> 
> 0x01BE is for HR20-100
> 
> Also check out http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=108432


It may have said 18B, not E, you're probably correct. I am sure it's a HR-21 though, it's black and has no OTA input on the back.

I'll move my question to the appropriate thread, thanks. (though if anyone has any ideas based on my description, please PM me! 

Thanks again.


----------



## sNEIRBO (Jul 23, 2006)

Is the time progression indicator in the GUIDE new with this update? 
Or just something I've missed every time I've looked at the GUIDE in the past?

Here's what I'm talking about -
Go to GUIDE
Right under the current time grid label (say 11:00am) there is a small white bar. If it's 11:15, the bar is half way between the 11:00 and 11:30 grid labels. If you leave the GUIDE up for a few minutes, you'll notice that bar moves closer to 11:30am (the next time grid label).


----------



## bjamin82 (Sep 4, 2007)

sNEIRBO said:


> Is the time progression indicator in the GUIDE new with this update?
> Or just something I've missed every time I've looked at the GUIDE in the past?
> 
> Here's what I'm talking about -
> ...


Been there since two update ago.


----------



## sNEIRBO (Jul 23, 2006)

bjamin82 said:


> Been there since two update ago.


Just got my D* service two weeks ago, I didn't notice until yesterday.

Maybe I need an "awareness" upgrade . . . :lol:


----------



## mkstretch (Aug 11, 2007)

I activated my VOD yesterday morning. Any idea when channel 1000 will show up? I've rebooted twice but nothing. Is there anything else i can do, or is it just patience? Thanks guys.


----------



## sprocto2 (Jul 26, 2007)

mkstretch said:


> I activated my VOD yesterday morning. Any idea when channel 1000 will show up? I've rebooted twice but nothing. Is there anything else i can do, or is it just patience? Thanks guys.


I connected the ethernet last night and it was about an hour before 1000 was there. It was at lease another hour before any content was there. No rebooting required.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

sNEIRBO said:


> Is the time progression indicator in the GUIDE new with this update?
> Or just something I've missed every time I've looked at the GUIDE in the past?
> 
> Here's what I'm talking about -
> ...


Been there a long time. I think since I first got my HR20 in early June and software 0x012A (I think that's what it came loaded with). For awhile I didn't know what it was. I saw it, just didn't know what it was for.


----------



## pjo1966 (Nov 20, 2005)

I'm having an issue, but I think it's supposed to be a feature. When I'm in On Demand I press the blue button to search. Rather than searching just through the On Demand menu I'm in, it searches for all shows in the guide data. If I want to search everything I would be able to do so from the main Search menu. I should be able to search within a list of On Demand shows when I'm in that area.


----------



## dreadlk (Sep 18, 2007)

Just wondering, if DOD eats up tons of disk space, does the HR20 erase DoD programs if it runs out of space and needs space to record a scheduled show?

It would be really upsetting to find one of my Shows got cancelled because DOD used up the space recording some other show.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

I doubt DoD eats up tons of disk space. I believe there is a reserved section for the downloads. I suspect that longshot may need to reset his unit to get the proper available space reported.


----------



## dreadlk (Sep 18, 2007)

Ok , any idea how much it reserves? Since the new TV season started HD space is at a premium.


----------



## jwebb1970 (Oct 3, 2007)

ToddinVA said:


> I just finished playing around with the DoD stuff. Very interesting. It's a lot more comprehensive than I would have thought it would be and the fact that most of it is free is cool. Now we need to high def stuff up there. BTW, make sure you take a look at the Showcase explaining all the DoD features. Pretty cool.


When did the DoD Showcase get sent out? I had the DoD menu appear last night ---after having to turn it on in the Misc Options menu. OnDemand appeared on the menu list, but did not respond until I activated it. But the only new Showcase I saw was about GameLounge.

Then again, I haven't checked since early yesterday evening& I'm not @ home now.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

dreadlk said:


> Ok , any idea how much it reserves? Since the new TV season started HD space is at a premium.


Offhand I don't know. But, whatever it is, it has never been available for general recording. It has been reserved since the beginning. This was back when it was first introduced, so somethings could have changed.


----------



## pugsly (Feb 27, 2007)

lost media share in the menu (again) did same since last update 18a i think?)

network is fine, dod works fine too, no other issues yet......


----------



## cineplex1 (Jul 11, 2007)

DoD: What's up with it. Just went in and got acquainted with it. Looked to download some of my favorites....They are only 4-8 minute clips.

When will the complete shows be ready?


----------



## funhouse69 (Mar 26, 2007)

Here is an interesting one for you. This morning when I got home from work I was watching CNNHD (Channel 202) like I usually do before going to bed. They kept teasing a story that was coming up so I decided to record the rest of it instead of waiting. 

When I went back to watch the show this afternoon I selected it in the list and it came up but the time bar on the bottom said that I was 29 minutes in to the show - What's up with that? I didn't watch any of it before hand. No big deal so I tried to hit and hold the replay button to get back to the beginning. To my surprise all it would do is bounce back to the 29 minute mark. I also tried fast rewinding to see if that would do anything but still the same result. 

I watched the rest of the show and when I got to near the end of it I was fast forwarding through a commercial and I noticed that the time bar was saying 1:31 was the end time of the recording well guess what it kept going past that all the way past the 2 hour mark (seemed to make up for what was missing on the front end). This never corrected itself no matter what I did. 

I took a picture of this so show what I was talking about... Notice the time bar shows the end time of 1:31 but the bottom shows 1:55 but like I said this went beyond 2 hours before I finally got the delete / keep message.


----------



## mauijiminar (Oct 11, 2007)

OK I have the update but can not get channel 1000. What do i do? How do I get it back to all channels from my custom guide?


----------



## mauijiminar (Oct 11, 2007)

OK I got all channels set up, but no 1000.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

funhouse69 said:


> I took a picture of this so show what I was talking about... Notice the time bar shows the end time of 1:31 but the bottom shows 1:55 but like I said this went beyond 2 hours before I finally got the delete / keep message.


I've seen similar issue with my progress bar. Progress bar stopped at a given time yet the playback indication was well past that time.


----------



## putalydonit (Apr 1, 2007)

DOWNLOADS,
DOD seems to work fine, although the showtime page is almost impossible to read due to backgroung color and contrast; anybody notice this.
THE NEXT BIG THING is BROADBAND speed for aquiring. I have comcast with an old motarola surfboard 3100. looking to upgrade and realize powerbost and docsis 2.0 and possible faster service package. Who like what and why for modems?


----------



## newsposter (Nov 13, 2003)

I had no idea about the update. Wife said the box worked fine yesterday morning. But when i got home from work, the remote didnt work, no buttons on the front worked either. pressed the red button and all was well again

all recordings intact thankfully


----------



## cineplex1 (Jul 11, 2007)

Indiana627 said:


> I've seen similar issue with my progress bar. Progress bar stopped at a given time yet the playback indication was well past that time.


Any idea why some of the shows only have 5 minute clips instead of the whole show?


----------



## schneid (Aug 14, 2007)

Some shows are just clips. They seem to be marked with chalkboard with a play button. The little board displayed at the call of "action".


----------



## vachief (Jul 17, 2007)

Dr. Booda said:


> If this happens is it a definite indication that the drive is close to failure or is it just skipping over a bad sector?


From my experience, it doesn't necessarily mean a bad drive... I got my HR-20 in August. After owning it about 2 weeks, I got a software update and it wiped out everything. However, it has worked flawlessly since then... Of course, I get a little nervous whenever I hear a new software update is going to be pushed out!


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 18, 2007)

I had a weird problem. I got the download Wednesday I guess and got everything working that night. I have my HR20 hooked up to my Linksys WRT-54GL by ethernet. Last night when I got home, I booted up my PS3 to download a new game demo. The thing couldn’t connect to the internet. I then turned on my Xbox 360 and got the same thing. The 360 couldn’t even get an IP address off the router.

Well, I unplugged the ethernet wire from the HR20 and did nothing else. Suddenly both game consoles connected and all was fine. Is there a known problem with the HR20 and the On Demand that it screws up a network? It seems really odd to me that something like that could even happen. It would be one thing if I had reset my router, but all I did was unplug the HR20’s ethernet cord.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

Update. I disabled UPnP on my modem router and now have the On Demand entry in the Menu.
It does nothing when selected and ch 100 is unavailable.
I assume I now need to wait.


----------



## KTrentLR (Nov 3, 2007)

jdspencer said:


> Update. I disabled UPnP on my modem router and now have the On Demand entry in the Menu.
> It does nothing when selected and ch 100 is unavailable.
> I assume I now need to wait.


So has it been stated that UPnP must be disabled on the router? I have a Sony LocationFree and it requires UPnP. It's not connected and I disabled UPnP and my DoD works. Will DoD stop working once I turn UPnP on, and connect the Sony LocationFree?


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

I have no idea exactly what UPnP is for. Just that with it disabled, my HR20 showed the On Demand menu entry. Can't yet get ch 1000 (must be patient).


----------



## rebkell (Sep 9, 2006)

newsposter said:


> I had no idea about the update. Wife said the box worked fine yesterday morning. But when i got home from work, the remote didnt work, no buttons on the front worked either. pressed the red button and all was well again
> 
> all recordings intact thankfully


Had the exact same thing this evening, it was showing the channel just fine, but no response from remote or any of the buttons on the front, red button fixed everything.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

DoD is now operational for me. Picked a couple of programs to download as a test. My internet connection tests at 3Mbps download. With DoD downloading it tests at 2Mbps. Therefore, it is using 1Mbps of my bandwidth. Has anyone else done this simplistic test?


----------



## xplosivo (Nov 5, 2007)

How long does it generally take to populate stuff? I have my unit connected and can see the DOD entry under "menu", but selecting it does nothing at all and I still dont see 1000 in the channel guide or by trying to go there directly. its been about 6 hours since everything was connected. Am I missing something?


----------



## MeSue (Oct 7, 2007)

Last night I had queued up several DOD programs to download. There were four in queue. One was downloading, at 8:00 when there were two regular programs scheduled to record. I was browsing the Guide at the time when the tuner switched over and record light came on, but I noticed that I was getting nothing but a black screen. I freaked out a little for a while, trying different thing, but could not view anything but a black screen. Then I tried viewing a previously recorded show that I knew was okay and it showed nothing but a black screen. At that point I figured my current recordings in progress were probably fine. Finally I stopped one of the DOD downloads and immediately my picture returned and the programs were fine. Sure freaked me out for a while, though!


----------



## gyoung1988 (Oct 16, 2006)

I have received the update. Do I need to activate something? I see some of the new features; like hiding the SD channels but I do not see anything about DOD. I have it connected to my network.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

gyoung1988 said:


> I have received the update. Do I need to activate something? I see some of the new features; like hiding the SD channels but I do not see anything about DOD. I have it connected to my network.


I am not an expert on DoD, but I'll ask if your unit connects to the internet? If so, then you should see a new entry in the Menu called On Demand which will take you to the On Demand menu. You can also get there by enteriung ch 1000.

It took several hours after I finally got an internet connection before ch 1000 worked.


----------



## GordonT (Apr 17, 2007)

I regularly use the 1x FF to zip through commercials and between plays in football and now when I hit play the action starts at that point instead of 2-4 seconds prior to that point. It appears that the Autocorrect is still active for 2-4x FF, which is fine with me since I don't use those speeds nearly as often.

I have another question: Is 0x1BE for the -100 the same as 0x1B4 for the -700?


----------



## gully_foyle (Jan 18, 2007)

jdspencer said:


> What good is the CIG? The only difference I see between the ALL list and the CIG are the premium channels are missing. However, the HD versions are listed. I don't subscribe to any of the Spanish speaking channels, so those shouldn't be listed. The RSN's I don't get are also listed.
> 
> All this CIG does is allow you to see what they are without having to use a favorite list set to the CIG.
> 
> You also can't modify this list, which makes it useless as a third Favorites list. You should be able to modify this list. This would make is easier to set up the other favorite lists.


"Channels to Search" would be more useful. Searching against a selected favorites list would be cool, too. Also useful would be "Channels to Kill Completely"


----------



## albriedis (Sep 29, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> It is an exception.
> 
> Part of the reboot process (which is the same if you hit the red button, lose power, ect)... is to check the hard drive.
> 
> ...


Are you sure it's just reboot? I didn't have any problems before I got this last CE. ANd I rebooted a bunch.


----------



## albriedis (Sep 29, 2007)

longshot said:


> I have an external 750GB drive attached to my HR20 and it took the update this morning and my unit went from 53% space free to 12% free and there was nothing else new recorded today. This update ate my space


My guess is that it booted to your internal drive.


----------



## rflor (Sep 12, 2006)

I experienced my first issue with HR20-100 0x1BE yesterday.

Some background of note -- on Tuesday night (not Wednesday during the rollout), my -100 mysteriously rebooted and got stuck on "Step 1 of 2" during the reboot. Oddly, a unplug and replug after 10 minutes put it back in the same spot, but an RBR solved it

Then, I got 0x1BE on Wednesday morning...I was out of town, but it appeared to download fine because of no complaints from the wife. 

Last night, we finished watching a recorded show, and after exiting, I got stuck in a wierd spot. The tuned station was in PIP mode with a BLANK guide...nothing there, just the D* background blue.

No remote buttons solved it...I had to bounce the box with another RBR.

I don't have it network connected yet. I need to find a decent wireless bridge since I have no Cat5 to the box.


----------



## stroh (Oct 18, 2004)

I was watching a recording of CSI and realized that I didn't record the second half shown on Without a Trace. I paused the recording at a commercial and went to the DOD to see if I could download the Without a Trace episode. I couldn't find that but found a couple of other things and started downloading them. I went back to watch the rest of CSI but could only get a black screen. Any other recording I attempted to watch also only produced a black screen. I cancelled the DOD downloads and still could not watch any recorded programs, live TV was working fine. I rebooted through the menu and the recordings again began to work. The CSI recording reset to the beginning but was otherwise watchable.

I haven't tried this again to see if it is consistent. Maybe I can do that later tonight.


----------



## bigz (Dec 17, 2006)

How do you make the guide show only the HD channel and not its SD channel?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

bigz said:


> How do you make the guide show only the HD channel and not its SD channel?


Press Menu-->Help & Settings-->Setup-->Display-->scroll down and select hide SD duplicates.


----------



## MeSue (Oct 7, 2007)

Now I just went to play a VOD program while another one was almost finished downloading (96%). It played the audio all the way through, but the picture was stuck on the list and the remote had no effect, nor did the front panel buttons. My DVR is now unresponsive. Help! What is the safest way to force a restart?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

MeSue said:


> Now I just went to play a VOD program while another one was almost finished downloading (96%). It played the audio all the way through, but the picture was stuck on the list and the remote had no effect, nor did the front panel buttons. My DVR is now unresponsive. Help! What is the safest way to force a restart?


Just do a RBR (Red Button Reset).


----------



## MeSue (Oct 7, 2007)

BMoreRavens said:


> Just do a RBR (Red Button Reset).


Thanks! I've only had this a few weeks and didn't know if that was a literal reSET or just a restart. To me, reset means something more drastic.

Anyway, I think I am going to lay off the VOD for a while. That is the second panic attack it has caused me in as many days. Aside from the VOD glitches, the unit has been very stable and I don't want to rock the boat.


----------



## aldiesel (Oct 27, 2006)

Tuner 2 lost all channels on 119. The transponder levels on tuner 2 for 119 were in single digits while tuner one was high 90's. Had to pull power for about a minute and now all is ok.


----------



## rajeshh (Sep 11, 2007)

I have had 0x1be for over a week now as part of the CE program.Now the remote response has really slowed to the extent where the screen takes a while to paint. In the guide for example when I use the channel up/Down, parts of the guide ( like the channel number/name) are blank in the guide...as if not being repainted. Using the page up/down usually fixes this.
I also saw in the DOD menu, when I am backing out of the menu where I saw all episodes for a channel to the outermost menu, I see that those channels overlap the home screen image of the DOD for a few seconds before the home screen DOD image comes back.


----------



## rajeshh (Sep 11, 2007)

rajeshh said:


> Turns out my HR-20 lost its internet connection. As a way to test it, I went to download something using DOD. As expected, it said there is a problem connecting to my Internet. When I went to the new Menu item "VOD Queue" that appears in the Scheduler menu, it showed the program I was trying to download with an Exclamation sign and saying it was problematic. I saw a Pause download button, but didn't see a Resume download.
> 
> Does that mean, once my internet connection is fine, the programs will resume download on their own? If not, a Resume download in that screen would make sense.


I tested this. The download resumes on its own...so the buttons on the screen make sense


----------



## adambomb6 (Jul 31, 2006)

I got the 0x1be update wed 11/7, and I'm having a lot of lip sync issues. Maybe its a coincidence, but i'm suspicous of something in the update. It's happened on several channels, it happens on hdmi and component. It seems to be an issue in HD content only. Right now i'm watching sunday nite football on NBC and its terrible. I've tried the pause tricks but this just stinks.


----------



## weaver6 (Nov 3, 2005)

adambomb6 said:


> I got the 0x1be update wed 11/7, and I'm having a lot of lip sync issues. Maybe its a coincidence, but i'm suspicous of something in the update. It's happened on several channels, it happens on hdmi and component. It seems to be an issue in HD content only. Right now i'm watching sunday nite football on NBC and its terrible. I've tried the pause tricks but this just stinks.


I have seen lip sync problems since this update also, and they are not correctable.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

I have not seen lip sync problems, but then we may not be watching the same channels. So what channels have this problem?


----------



## GoodJobTim (Nov 12, 2007)

Don't know if it had anything to do with the update or not, but all of the sudden the picture is zoomed in. Recorded the NASCAR race yesterday and could not see the running order banner at top. This was on DirecTV local ABC-HD. I remember when I first got HD OTA in'03, this was a local network issue, could this be the same?


----------



## EricRobins (Feb 9, 2005)

weaver6 said:


> I have seen lip sync problems since this update also, and they are not correctable.


I have noticed HORRID lip-sync problems, mostly on the local HD stations - most particularly on WRAL (CBS ch. 5)- (where in NC are you?). However, when I switch to OTA, the problem seems to go away.


----------



## weaver6 (Nov 3, 2005)

jdspencer said:


> I have not seen lip sync problems, but then we may not be watching the same channels. So what channels have this problem?


MPEG4 channels. I mostly watch the locals, so I see it there. It may be time to move my recordings to OTA for now.


----------



## newsposter (Nov 13, 2003)

i had lip issues on law and order CI the other night. Fixed after commercial.


----------



## F1 Fan (Aug 28, 2007)

Not sure if this has been reported or not.

Now the PiG has been disabled I accidently found an issue which may or not be a bug.

When you call up the guide. You now cannot navigate to the Picture so users cannot change channel there - this was released in the last release. However if you press the Prev button on the remote it does change. 

Not sure if this is by design or not as I didnt see it in documentation.


----------



## johntewart (May 20, 2007)

I received the 0x1be update Wednesday 11/7. When I tried to watch a program from My Playlist onThursday the dvr failed to comply. This is not a new phenomenon. It has been happening at least once a week since the unit was installed on August 2nd. I used menu reset and after the usual 8 minute "reboot" I was able to watch the program from the playlist.

Last night I was watching the Chargers and Colts in real time. I was not recording any programs at the time. In the middle of the 3rd quarter the picture freezes on the screen as if I had hit the pause button. Also audio stopped completely. The dvr would not respond to any commands from the remote. Next step was to try the buttons on the front panel to correct the situation. The dvr did not respond to any of the buttons on the front panel. 

I unplugged the dvr and let it sit for a minute. After I plugged it in, it went through the time consuming ritual of acquiring the satellite. I was able to resume watching the game.

After the game I went to My Playlist and found it be completely empty. Also my To Do list was vaporized as well as my Favorites. Apparently unplugging the dvr caused the dvr to reformat the hard drive which I did not expect.

Is the standard process for the HR20-100 when it is either unplugged or loses power to reformat the hard drive?

Could this adverse outcome be related to the 0x1be update?

John Tewart


----------



## rynberg (Oct 6, 2006)

F1 Fan said:


> Not sure if this has been reported or not.
> 
> Now the PiG has been disabled I accidently found an issue which may or not be a bug.
> 
> ...


They removed navigation to make things easier, but you can still do all of the trick play functions, as well as change channels.


----------



## rynberg (Oct 6, 2006)

johntewart said:


> I unplugged the dvr and let it sit for a minute.


Thirty lashings.....the red button reset should have still worked....pulling the plug is absolute last resort, imagine pulling power on your computer while the hard drive was at full chug.


----------



## newsposter (Nov 13, 2003)

i had a dvr not authorized today...and also something that said the provider of this show doesnt permit you to view it

i didnt know the equalizer on universal was so prized a show!


----------



## KTrentLR (Nov 3, 2007)

rynberg said:


> Thirty lashings.....the red button reset should have still worked....pulling the plug is absolute last resort, imagine pulling power on your computer while the hard drive was at full chug.


So the reset button performs a "shutdown"?? Seems to me when I press it, it instantly power cycles. Doesn't seem like any time is given to closing files and wrapping things up for a restart.


----------



## weaver6 (Nov 3, 2005)

EricRobins said:


> I have noticed HORRID lip-sync problems, mostly on the local HD stations - most particularly on WRAL (CBS ch. 5)- (where in NC are you?). However, when I switch to OTA, the problem seems to go away.


Sorry, I'm in Maryland, not North Carolina.


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 21, 2007)

I am only a week in to my HR20's (both on 0x1be) and most of my recordings, on multiple channels and times, seem to be short by a few mins. I even set the default recording stop time to +1, but I guess that is not enough.

Is that a 0x1be issue or just a Guide/HR20 issue?


----------



## rynberg (Oct 6, 2006)

KTrentLR said:


> So the reset button performs a "shutdown"?? Seems to me when I press it, it instantly power cycles. Doesn't seem like any time is given to closing files and wrapping things up for a restart.


It does a hard reboot but it does not "power cycle". You are correct that there is not a real shut down process but that's not the same thing as suddenly cutting power on a hard drive.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

Was using Guide to create a series record of Boston Legal, went fine.
Exited out and re-entered Menu > Search

Search screen came up with live video/audio of current channel in upper right corner, as usual, BUT

The search area of the screen was blank. No response to remote commands, zippo, just hung there. RBR solved the problem, and when I went to the search after the RBR, the search completed properly.


----------



## aldiesel (Oct 27, 2006)

aldiesel said:


> Tuner 2 lost all channels on 119. The transponder levels on tuner 2 for 119 were in single digits while tuner one was high 90's. Had to pull power for about a minute and now all is ok.


Now it is all channels on 110. Just on tuner two. RBR did not fix and then pull the power cord did not fix. ESPN, HD theatre, UHD, and HDNM all say 771 or just freeze with a ton of pixilation.


----------



## newsposter (Nov 13, 2003)

aldiesel said:


> Now it is all channels on 110. Just on tuner two. RBR did not fix and then pull the power cord did not fix. ESPN, HD theatre, UHD, and HDNM all say 771 or just freeze with a ton of pixilation.


i had a lot of 110 tuner 2 771 issues until he realigned the dish (i also got a zinwell but i doubt that had anything to do with it)

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=104619

now with my tuner tests i'm down to just a few tiny issues as noted in that thread. But since hr20 is just my HD dvr and not my main source of viewing, i may not be a true test case for all the channels.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

It could be a failed B-band Converter (BBC).


----------



## aldiesel (Oct 27, 2006)

Thanks. I don't think a realignment is the issue since I am in the 90's for just about every transponder. But I did not think of the BBC. I will switch them on the tuners and see if the problem follows the BBC.


----------



## tripperc (Jan 31, 2007)

EricRobins said:


> I have noticed HORRID lip-sync problems, mostly on the local HD stations - most particularly on WRAL (CBS ch. 5)- (where in NC are you?). However, when I switch to OTA, the problem seems to go away.


Same problem with WRAL-HD during the 5:00 newscasts here in Apex, NC. Prime-time seems to be working fine.


----------



## aldiesel (Oct 27, 2006)

aldiesel said:


> Thanks. I don't think a realignment is the issue since I am in the 90's for just about every transponder. But I did not think of the BBC. I will switch them on the tuners and see if the problem follows the BBC.


Switched BBC and cable coming from multiswitch as well as a different port/connection on the multiswitch. I am now getting a solid signal from the 110 transponders but they are still much lower on tuner 2. IE tuner 1 transponder 8 97 and tuner 2 transponder 8 73.


----------



## newsposter (Nov 13, 2003)

aldiesel said:


> Thanks. I don't think a realignment is the issue since I am in the 90's for just about every transponder. But I did not think of the BBC. I will switch them on the tuners and see if the problem follows the BBC.


I didnt think mine was either but i have to say even though the tech admitted he had no clue what my problem was, after he aligned it 1 week after the 1st guy installed, i have not gotten zeros on my 110 since. I had 90s on tuner one then i'd have intermittent all zeros or low readings on tuner 2. Now lowest i have is tuner 2 in 70s maybe while tuner 1 is always 90s

I dont know why the tuners should be different at all to be honest.


----------



## pjo1966 (Nov 20, 2005)

I don't know if these are 0x1BE issues, but here goes:

1. When viewing a recording before it's finished, once I get caught up to real time the video stutters. If I pause for a moment and then continue viewing it's fine.

2. After FFx2 through commercials and then pausing, once I hit play the video stutters and freezes for a few seconds and then corrects itself.


----------



## jcwroton (May 25, 2007)

I've been on this version since it was a CE release, and I've noted this problem before, but it is really aggravating. I continue to have screen freezes (video is frozen and there is no audio). I can go into the menus, pull up the guide, etc, but I can't change channels and I can't watch anything from My Playlist. I can do a Menu reset and that fixes the problem for 12 to 24 hours. I did a RBR and that seemed to fix it for about 48 hours. But I've missed multiple recordings now, because the box will be frozen on a channel and can't change to record the show that it is supposed to record.

I do only have one satellite input (I am anxiously awaiting the SWM) and I have an OTA antenna going in. Just using component out to my receiver to switch the signal to my TV between my various other video sources (DVD, VCR, video game).

I've heard of a couple of other people having a similar issue, but it does not appear to be widespread. I did not have this problem when I first got the unit, only when I upgraded to the CE 0XB4 release.

Everything else is working great, but this screen freeze issue is becoming very frustrating. If anyone has thoughts on fixes or is experiencing similar issues, please let me know.

Thanks.

John


----------



## jmagnus (Jan 16, 2007)

I am experiencing pixelation, audio dropouts and 721 errors on my local (Washington, DC) channels. ABC, channel 7, seems to be the worst. I first noticed two days ago as my wife was complaining about bad recordings on ABC (immediate delete message on replay, no picture, etc). I have only one feed into the HR20, not sure if this has any bearing on the problem. It acts as if the signal strength is poor but I'm not sure what satellite to check. Before I call a CSR, anyone else seeing this problem? Non locals seem to be ok and my HR20-700 is not having these problems. I am running ox1be on the hr20-100


----------



## bgleich (Sep 25, 2007)

i have a hr20-100 with the update from 11/7 but do not see any dod ch#1000 is not available and nothing stated in my menu.. 
i have reset my receiver(red button) a few times 

is there anything else i need to do??


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

You do have the HR20-100 connected to the internet, right?

There's a Network option on the Setup menu.


----------



## bgleich (Sep 25, 2007)

does it have to be connected before i see the info... would like to see what is offered before i make the effort to connect it to my network..

thanks.......


----------



## Mike728 (Oct 29, 2007)

bgleich said:


> does it have to be connected before i see the info...


Yep.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

You can't see what's available until you get it connected. The easiest way to connect is a wired connection. Plug an ethernet cable into the TOP connection on the HR20-100. Go through the Network setup. It might take a bit of time for the DirecTV servers to see that you are connected.


----------



## wasdvd (Jun 27, 2007)

I did not have any problems since the CE until last night, then began the video and audio freezes. and sometimes long pauses before changing channels. The results were the same on multiple Sat and OTA channels.

The HR20-100 always came back and began responding. A menu reset seems to have reduced or eliminated the problems, at least through tonight.

VOD has worked correctly so far. As others have noted, the quality is really marginal.

No remote recording booking yet.


----------



## jbrychka (Jun 8, 2007)

So far this new version has given my box new life. My remote used to be non-responsive after a few days of up time and now it's been working for at least a week and no reboots needed.


----------



## newsposter (Nov 13, 2003)

wasdvd said:


> As others have noted, the quality is really marginal.


so why do they make the VOD stuff all fuzzy anyway?


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

I don't find the VOD to be fuzzy. But, then it is all subjective for the viewer.

The quality of VOD is a tradeoff between quality and speed of download. If you want higher quality then you'd need to wait for it.


----------



## llowrey (May 8, 2007)

My HR20-100 has been freezing up regularly ever since 0x1BE. I was out of town when this latest NR got loaded and when I got home I notice the screen was frozen. I had to RBR it since the menu would not respond. When it did boot, I saw the last program it recorded was the day after the NR was loaded. I have not been able to go 12 hours w/o it freezing since.

So far, since I've been home, the menus have responded and I can change channels, though the picture goes black and never shows anything. I have been able to do menu resets. When I try to go to the setup screen to view sat signal strengths, it locks up hard and I have to do an RBR.

This unit had been completely stable prior to this latest NR.

Any ideas?


----------



## cnmsales (Jan 9, 2007)

I havent used the scroll effect in a long time. Last night for kicks and grins I decided to turn it on. I am noticing one bad problem with. When using the page up or down function there are bar screen tears.


----------



## smiller (Jun 20, 2007)

Since 0x1BE, last Sunday and today while watching NFLST games, unit is very slow or dosen't respond to remote commands. My remote is an rc64rb set up in RF mode. I have some problems w/the remote in RF mode, but nothing like when watching NFLST. Also have had to RBR twice since latest download, didn't have these problems before 0x1BE. Thanks


----------



## leesweet (Jul 15, 2003)

Are there still issues with restarting with the network cable connected? This is weird. HR20-100 with the CE release. Video black on all channels. Okay, restart from menu. No go. Waited a long while, pulled plug, and all cables to let the power drain. Still no go. Okay, reloaded back to 0x1be, same issue.

Finally remembered (D'oh!) the 'can't start with the network cable connected' issue which I've never had on any release, on either HR20 (100 or 700). But now all of a sudden it's freezing on restarts on both of them with the cable connected.

No changes to network config, or DVR setup (I've even download VODs to test that in the past).

So... just a fluke? I thought the 'boot with network cable connected' issues were solved, but perhaps not.

Edit: Went back and re-read the monster HR-2x networking thread... I'd forgotten how flaky the network stack seems to be in these things... I work with networked devices every day and they never affect each other like this! The only recent addition to my net is a Tosh A-2 HD DVD player, but it's off all the time unless in actual play use. I'll unplug that cable, though, and see if that possibly could be the change.

(What's so hard about making the HR-2x network stack do a proper DHCP request?)

Edit2: Looks like the A-2 was what the HR-2x's were interfering with; I unplugged its network cable and all is as it was (of course, I forgot the network stack is probably hot even when it's turned off). It doesn't exactly belong here, but both HR20's get an address automatically now, and the HR-21 still needs to be set by hand.

(I still think it's strange that this network implementation is the only one that depends on what else is on the network!)


----------



## Button Pusher (Jan 19, 2007)

I have been getting some "lock up" issues and a white screen when I first turn my TV on. This seems to be an unstable software version for my HR20-100. It just recently started having these lock ups. I normally can go into the Menu-Reset to get it to come back on but sometimes it gets locked up in the reset screen.I noticed on my esata unit that the primary hard drive is reading that it has failed,so I reset my esata and the hard drive says ok and than I reset my HR20-100. Is that a result of the HR20-100 not booting up or is the esata unit the problem and it is causing the HR20 to lock up? Any suggestions?


----------



## Valor55 (Dec 31, 2003)

Prior to this update I had only a few video/audio synch problems. And they were correctable with a few trick plays. Now however I've seen more stuff out of synch and it has not been correctable. I hope they get this right next time around.


----------



## mccleway (Dec 11, 2006)

I've had to reset me HR-20 3 times in the last week after activating VOD and plugging the ethernet cable in. Something is not right with this software release.


----------



## sprocto2 (Jul 26, 2007)

Still can't seem to record HD PPVs and view them later. "Searching for authorized content" error.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

Audio Sync issues are getting all too common. Hitting pause sometimes helps...but not always.


----------



## yngdiego (Jul 28, 2007)

Last week my box locked up with all black output. I had to pull the plug to get functionality back. I'm also very tired of he audio sync problems. For me, its worst and most common on my local ABC station.


----------



## MizzouTiger (Jan 10, 2007)

Have had this happen a couple of times. I have DD turned on with the HR20-100. Have my Philips 37PFL5322D connected to HR20 via HDMI. Was watching ESPNHD this morning and everything was fine. Changed channel to another HD channel (can't remember which one) and audio went away. Changed back to ESPNHD (206) and still no audio. Tried several other HD channels and no audio - even on OTA channels. Whenever I changed to an SD channel (without DD audio) would get audio back. Could go into HR20 and turn DD off and could get audio but it was very back - would get a crackling noise along with the audio. Tried unplugging the HDMI cable and making sure is was seated properly - no change. Tried cycling through the different A/V inputs on the TV and that finally got audio back. Seems okay now.


----------



## quarky42 (Oct 11, 2007)

bfncbs1 said:


> This isn't really much of a problem but I noticed something that is acting quirky with the guide. So here is the scenario....
> 
> Ok I'm on channel 604 and pull up the guide and scroll down to channel 629 and hit select. I am now on channel 629.
> 
> ...


Same lame thing happens to me. I have to push guide twice and it will show me the current channel. It is annoying.


----------



## JRich7911 (Sep 21, 2007)

I have had at least two incidents where I recorded a program and the recording would not play. I just had to erase it. This happened yesterday and at the same time I could not pause or rewind a live program. I rebooted the HR20-100 and every thing was OK.


----------



## mkstretch (Aug 11, 2007)

Yeah i also am having some audio sync problems. I also get a freeze when i start to rewind, it freezes for a few seconds. Also when i go to play a show i recorded, it starts with sound then a few seconds into it i lose sound for about 10 sec's.


----------



## rbrome (Aug 18, 2006)

I am having incredibly bad audio breakups and video artifact stripes with this release. It's worse than I've ever had with the HR20, and I've had it since it came out.

I recorded a whole episode of CSI with audio breakups literally every 1-2 seconds. No dropout lasted more than a half-second.

I had bad breakups on HDNet during the most perfect weather of the year. I checked signal strength, and it was great. Some transponders even showed 100 signal strength on tuner 1. Moments later, I got "searching for signal on sat in 1".


----------



## newsposter (Nov 13, 2003)

mkstretch said:


> Yeah i also am having some audio sync problems. I also get a freeze when i start to rewind, it freezes for a few seconds. Also when i go to play a show i recorded, it starts with sound then a few seconds into it i lose sound for about 10 sec's.


interesting, i just rewound a program this morning and thought i saw a pause before it 'kicked into gear'.

i guess it wasnt my imagination


----------



## mridan (Nov 15, 2006)

Recording of Chuck on D* mpeg4 NBC, audio noise followed by long audio dropout about 8-10 seconds.


----------



## Darwynz (Feb 8, 2007)

HR20-700 ---- 0x1BE

Still having issues with lockups coming out of a recorded show back to the My Playlist menu... just hangs with the live show in the corner and a blank menu screen (just bluish background) happens 1 out of 20 times...


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 21, 2007)

mkstretch said:


> Yeah i also am having some audio sync problems.


Had my first audio sync problem on last week's "Pushing Daisies" recorded off HD local. Audio was ahead of video by almost a second and stopping/restart, replay, skip, ff, rw did not resolve. Resolved itself after 80% into the show, had video breakup and then the audio was back in sync when it recovered.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

The other day I deleted "Jack's Big Music Show" from my Priority list. Today I noticed that the show was being recorded (which didn't happen all the time when it WAS set to record).

I checked the priority list and it was nowhere to be found. Checked history and it was noted as being recorded.

I noticed that the HR20 was indicating 19 items in the Priority list, but I only saw 18. I clicked on the episode and hit Record Series...it didn't come up with the Update option...so I set it as a new SL and then deleted it again.

This time the counter properly incremented. We'll see.


----------



## TigerDriver (Jul 27, 2007)

Does your Philips TV have a DD indicator on the front panel? If so, was it on or off during the failure?


----------



## TigerDriver (Jul 27, 2007)

As demonstrated  here, the HR20 mangles the Dolby Digital signal for 3-15 seconds after a program interruption such as FF, RW, trickplay, etc.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

In watching a recording from WXEL PBS (SD) anytime we came out of a slip there was a significant delay (1 - 2 seconds) before audio came back after video resumed normally. This happened on repeatedly on two different recorded musical shows.

The audio was in-sync (not the group ) when it resumed.


----------



## dreadlk (Sep 18, 2007)

SD stuff out of sync! You sure? I have only had HD stuff do that.



Ken S said:


> In watching a recording from WXEL PBS (SD) anytime we came out of a slip there was a significant delay (1 - 2 seconds) before audio came back after video resumed normally. This happened on repeatedly on two different recorded musical shows.
> 
> The audio was in-sync (not the group ) when it resumed.


----------



## TigerDriver (Jul 27, 2007)

Ken S said:


> In watching a recording from WXEL PBS (SD) anytime we came out of a slip there was a significant delay (1 - 2 seconds) before audio came back after video resumed normally. This happened on repeatedly on two different recorded musical shows.
> 
> The audio was in-sync (not the group ) when it resumed.


I'd take your situation in a heartbeat! For me, sound always comes comes back about three or four seconds after the progress bar naturally disappears. Several others have reported similar problems. I proved the HR20, not my A/VR, is the source of the delay.

[EDIT: Just reread and saw yours was in Standard Definition. Mine does it both in SD and HD--the common factor is the Dolby Digital.]


----------



## TigerDriver (Jul 27, 2007)

dreadlk said:


> SD stuff out of sync! You sure? I have only had HD stuff do that.


No, he specifically said a/v were in sync.


----------



## rynberg (Oct 6, 2006)

TigerDriver said:


> As demonstrated  here, the HR20 mangles the Dolby Digital signal for 3-15 seconds after a program interruption such as FF, RW, trickplay, etc.


Not on mine....people need to stop assuming that their individual problems are universal.


----------



## TigerDriver (Jul 27, 2007)

rynberg said:


> Not on mine....people need to stop assuming that their individual problems are universal.


You're right. However, the thread I linked to shows that it's far from an "individual problem," as does the forty or so PMs I received in response to my technical test report via PM.


----------



## KenGetz (Apr 7, 2007)

I recently noticed the update (wasn't using this device as my "main" DVR until yesterday--finally retired TiVo to the bedroom) and noticed two irritating things. Hoping someone has a suggestion (I did read the whole thread, but didn't really see direct comments on either of these):

1.) When setting up the networking, the device doesn't appear to make a DHCP request. That is, I had to hard-code an IP address. Is this to be expected? If not, how can you force the device to make that DHCP request so I don't have to hard-code an address?

2.) I don't want to watch 95% of the available channels, so have filled the Custom 1 with the 75 channels I DO want to watch. This is the active set of channels. When I go to search for shows to record, it shows ALL channels, so I have to wade through tons of stuff (often 10 to 20 instances of the shows) to get to the show I want. If this is "by design", they really need to fix it--when searching for shows, it should search ONLY through your current set of channels. Or, there needs to be some way to say "NEVER EVER show me anything from x channel", and let me totally remove all the stuff I'll never watch.

Any ideas? Thanks! -- Ken


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

1) My HR20-100 was assigned an IP from my router. Are you wired or wireless?

2) There is no current way to remove the channels you don't want from the Demand list. It has been discussed and may happen in a future upgrade.

There is a section for DOD discussion.
http://www.dbstalk.com/forumdisplay.php?f=137


----------



## KenGetz (Apr 7, 2007)

JD:

Wired. I'm not sure what's up then. I'll try a different router and see what happens.

And the many channels is a real irritation. Maybe it's just me, I dunno. I'll check out the other discussion. Thanks! -- Ken


----------



## KenGetz (Apr 7, 2007)

JD: I think perhaps you may have misread my question. 

The question was about removing channels from the SEARCH list (when I search for programs to record), not DoD. I think the answer is the same -- you can't -- but I thought I'd ask. It really seems stupid to have to wade through thousands of channels worth of stuff, when all I want to do is find one show. The experience would be far faster/easier if it only offered shows in the subset of channels that I've selected. Thanks -- Ken


----------



## chris8796 (Aug 19, 2007)

I have 2 HR20-100 and since the software update we have had several freezes. They basically become unresponsive or really slow moving through the menu. I've had to cycle the power on both to get them to reboot. We have had probably 3-4 reboots compared to zero before the update. Both are networked and otherwise work as they are suppose too. I have some antecdotal evidence it sometimes happens shortly after using the search feature. I'll try to research the cause when I have more time.

I do experience some of the audio lag issues previously mentioned, but they are not too annoying.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

Sorry about that, I had DOD on the mind from reading another thread and responding to your first question. 

But, the answer is the same. Hopefully coming in a future upgrade, along with the ability to modify the Channels I Get list.


----------



## Flyer (Dec 12, 2003)

HR 20: My guide page locks up when using the arrows to move up or down. It works fine using the page up/down function. After a few seconds it unfreezes, but loses the background and grid lines leaving only the show names. 

Channel changes are also very sluggish, much like when using "native mode".

Update: Over a days time the thing really started acting up. I was able to fix it using a software reset.


----------



## Fusion2525 (Sep 9, 2006)

I had the same problem 3 times in a month. the only way I fix it is with a reset.
I also have freezes problems and the only way it will work is to unplug the receiver.


----------



## newsposter (Nov 13, 2003)

unsure if this is an issue but my wife just was scrolling down the todo list and the top program's 'print' was just repeated every 1/4 inch and overlapping all the way down. It was like you scrolled and it didnt redraw the other items. But the 1st item was fine and 'smeared' down the list over top of all else


----------



## price3 (Aug 24, 2006)

Does anyone else notice a jerkyness to playback? While watching last night every 5 seconds or so it's like a frame skip would occur, the motion and sound jump ahead slightly. I also notice the same thing happens when the screen saver is up after a long pause, it is not a smooth bounce around the screen, it stops and jerks just like the regular shows... Is this a known issue or an I having hardware problems?


----------



## goondog71 (Feb 15, 2006)

I started to get this issue with this software upgrade. Randomly when playing back HD shows from the DVR, the box will freeze, the picture and the audio will stop. The other odd thing is that if you try to do something with the remote at the time the box is frozen, the HR20 will be unresponsive but when the box comes back to life it will perform the task.

It is as if there is an issue in the HD buffer from the DVR. As if the ram get full and it is low reading the file from the hard drive.

This issue never happens with SD shows from the DVR


----------



## josejrp (May 5, 2007)

newsposter said:


> unsure if this is an issue but my wife just was scrolling down the todo list and the top program's 'print' was just repeated every 1/4 inch and overlapping all the way down. It was like you scrolled and it didnt redraw the other items. But the 1st item was fine and 'smeared' down the list over top of all else


I got the same symptom last week. The unit also seemed to ignore first keypresses while in this mode. Exiting the menu and going in again would clear the issue for a while, but it eventually came back. I restarted the unit, and the issue hasn't returned.


----------



## billbillw (Aug 19, 2006)

Got bit by a bug last night. Had my main room HR20-100 set to record Heros via OTA tuner. Never had a problem with this previously. However, I decided to also record a show on SciFi HD. I vaguely remember hearing something about the OTA tuner going bezerk when the other tuner was set to an MPEG4 channel. 

I found out the hard way because I tried to watch Heros at about 40 minutes into the recording. The recording pixellated, and froze a few minutes into the show. It then stopped and asked me if I wanted to delete it. The history showed it as a Partial recording. When I went back to the live OTA channel, it showed progress (green) in the play bar dating back to the time that the recording stopped (approx 9:03), but it would not let me go to the beginning of the live buffer. 

Luckily, I have two HR20s and the other unit recorded fine. I did not have the 2nd unit set to record the MPEG4 show and I believe it was tuned into ESPN on the live tuner. 

This is a major problem for me. I can't be worried every time I have two shows scheduled to record and remain conscious of whether one is MPEG4 and the other is OTA. 

DirecTV, Please work this out!


----------



## alexcohen (Sep 27, 2006)

I'm getting both Instantaneous Keep Delete & blank recordings recently


----------



## TigerDriver (Jul 27, 2007)

After deleting one program and starting another, a green bar occupied the left 10% of the screen. The bar persisted in recorded material, and live TV, both from D* and OTA, and occurred at all resolutions.

Pushing the Off and On buttons restored normal operations.


----------



## captdusty (Jul 13, 2006)

These video break-ups and audio drop-outs are really starting to drive me nuts. Last night I could have sworn there was a giggling gremlin somewhere pressing the "scramble" button right at the moment of every other punchline on 30 Rock. (And I have fantastic, wide open LOS to my local broadcast towers, so there's no way weak signal is to blame.)

Of course there's an alternative to OTA -- all that unwatchably out-of-sync programming via satellite....


----------



## captdusty (Jul 13, 2006)

Oh, and where the heck did my Caller ID go? Haven't seen it since the update.


----------



## Valor55 (Dec 31, 2003)

captdusty said:


> Oh, and where the heck did my Caller ID go? Haven't seen it since the update.


You are right! I just realized I haven't seen it either.


----------



## sean67854 (May 9, 2007)

captdusty said:


> These video break-ups and audio drop-outs are really starting to drive me nuts. Last night I could have sworn there was a giggling gremlin somewhere pressing the "scramble" button right at the moment of every other punchline on 30 Rock. (And I have fantastic, wide open LOS to my local broadcast towers, so there's no way weak signal is to blame.)
> 
> Of course there's an alternative to OTA -- all that unwatchably out-of-sync programming via satellite....


I had the same problem, it seemed like my OTA Tuner 2 kept dropping the signal for no discernible reason. I got a replacement receiver and the problem is better, but still there, and still on Tuner 2.


----------



## sean67854 (May 9, 2007)

I recently got a replacement receiver. I hooked it up, saw that it was an old software version, so I left it overnight.

Next morning I had 0x1BE and DOD showed up in my menu.
Then I hooked up my external Freeagent Pro Drive. System rebooted to an old software version again. (this was a brand new drive) Again let it sit overnight and the next morning I had 0x1BE again, but DOD does not show up in my menu now. Any suggestions?


----------



## mjones73 (Jun 20, 2006)

Give it some time, takes awhile for D* to recognize the new receiver and enable DOD.


----------



## kmill14 (Jun 12, 2007)

I'll add my bugs here as well:

1. no caller ID

2. Instant Keep or Delete with no ability to view the program

3. If I change channels in the guide, and quickly hit guide again, it will default to the channel I was previously on and not the new channel


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

1) My cordless phone has caller ID on the handset, so that's not a problem for me. Also, since the phone cord is not necessary, why bother running one? I did activate it before the upgrade, but didn't care for it. Didn't even know it is now missing. 

2) I'm not sure what you mean here?

3) Knowing that it takes a bit of time for the tuner to change channels, don't be in such a hurry.


----------



## kmill14 (Jun 12, 2007)

jdspencer said:


> 1) My cordless phone has caller ID on the handset, so that's not a problem for me. Also, since the phone cord is not necessary, why bother running one? I did activate it before the upgrade, but didn't care for it. Didn't even know it is now missing.
> 
> 2) I'm not sure what you mean here?
> 
> 3) Knowing that it takes a bit of time for the tuner to change channels, don't be in such a hurry.


1. I'm happy you don't need it, but i am used to my Caller ID popping on the TV, and now it doesn't.

2. Its been reported a # of times, so unless you are going to fix it, don't worry to much if you don't know what I mean.

3. The picture came in on the new channel, so the tuner itself changed, but the guide still went to the old channel. Its a bug one way or the other, but thanks for the feedback.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

2) Okay. now I think I know what you meant. I just haven't experienced it. Is it where when you select to watch a recording it doesn't have the viewing option?


----------



## Richard L Bray (Aug 19, 2006)

kmill14 said:


> I'll add my bugs here as well:
> 
> 1. no caller ID


Have you checked your setup to see if it was turned off? That happened on my last update; so I merely turned it on again.


----------



## Henrick (Sep 4, 2007)

I will add my issues to this thread as well.

1. Series record of Jeopardy on Wed, first show records. Thursday doesn't record, history indicates cancelled. ToDo list shows nothing is scheduled to record. I go to set the recording again and it says, 'All episodes are set to record'. As if the series record is still in effect when its clearly not. 

2. Every so often, havent found the pattern yet, but the record light comes on and its bright red, then shuts off. It has happened close to a program recording, other times 3-4 hours before something is set to record. This is probably the most concerning issue. Red means trouble to me.


----------



## LI-SVT (May 18, 2006)

wrong HR20, sorry.


----------



## sean67854 (May 9, 2007)

mjones73 said:


> Give it some time, takes awhile for D* to recognize the new receiver and enable DOD.


How much time? It's been 5 days now.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

And what is the status of this? It's been 5 more days.


----------



## Scrib (Nov 22, 2006)

Caller ID was working now it's not??? Nothing has changed.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

What have you done to troubleshoot this problem? 
Do you have DSL? If so, then maybe a DSL filter has failed. 
Can you check that Caller ID is working on a Caller ID enabled phone?


----------



## audiomixer (Oct 10, 2007)

What Richard L. Bray said...All I did is re-enable caller ID in setup. Works fine now.


----------



## sytyguy (Dec 7, 2006)

I finally had the infamous "Yes delete, or No delete" message when attempting to play 3 recordings, and was not able to play them at all. Two CSI (Las Vegas), and one CSI:NY. And this occurred during this week. Really sucks, since they are our favorite shows.

I think for now on I will record all these shows on all of our DVRs, just to be on the safe side.

Really, really disappointed...............


----------



## Scrib (Nov 22, 2006)

jdspencer said:


> What have you done to troubleshoot this problem?
> Do you have DSL? If so, then maybe a DSL filter has failed.
> Can you check that Caller ID is working on a Caller ID enabled phone?


Yes, I do have DSL. But it's happening on both my 700 and 100 (HR20). Both stopped on 12/14.

I've tried a reset, toggle the settings on/off, etc. Nada.


----------



## Scrib (Nov 22, 2006)

Scrib said:


> Yes, I do have DSL. But it's happening on both my 700 and 100 (HR20). Both stopped on 12/14.
> 
> I've tried a reset, toggle the settings on/off, etc. Nada.


Sorry...

The 100 stopped doing caller ID as of 12/14. The 700 upstairs still sees the incoming calls it just doesn't display the calls on-screen.


----------



## ToddinVA (Mar 5, 2006)

I hope to god that DirecTV plans on fixing the lipsync problems. They've been awful with this particular release!


----------



## sytyguy (Dec 7, 2006)

ToddinVA said:


> I hope to god that DirecTV plans on fixing the lipsync problems. They've been awful with this particular release!


I agree, mostly on USAHD, TNTHD and SCIFIHD channels for me, at least.


----------



## ToddinVA (Mar 5, 2006)

sytyguy said:


> I agree, mostly on USAHD, TNTHD and SCIFIHD channels for me, at least.


I've seen it pretty much across the board and pausing and re-starting will generally help some, but it never seems to quite fix it. I don't have this problem on my HR10 at all.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

I guess I'm watching the wrong channels, as I haven't seen this problem lately.


----------



## wrk24wheel (Aug 29, 2007)

Has anyone figured out the freezing and lock up issues? Both of my units started doing this while I was using the CE. I then went back to the 0x1BE and the problem remains. I have since gone back to the latest CE to see if the issue has been resolved, but no change. Both of my units lock up several times each day. They require a hard reset each time as the units are unresponsive to the front buttons or remote. It looks like it happens mostly when the unit has been paused during playback of a recorded show.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

I assume you've checked the CE forum?
http://www.dbstalk.com/forumdisplay.php?f=118


----------



## wrk24wheel (Aug 29, 2007)

Yes, I searched the CE forum and found nothing. But being that it was also doing this with the General Release, I figured that I should post it here because it is not a problem specifically with the latest CE. Didn't want to get flamed there


----------



## tdavis45 (Dec 26, 2007)

New Member here. First question is about the forum itself. Who is this moderator that is closing threads just because people disagree? Do the Moderator's work for DirecTV, or something? It seems like they try to squash the issues. Any response on this would be appreciated. Yes, I do have HR20-100 and very disappointed with it so far.


----------



## F1 Fan (Aug 28, 2007)

tdavis45 said:


> New Member here. First question is about the forum itself. Who is this moderator that is closing threads just because people disagree? Do the Moderator's work for DirecTV, or something? It seems like they try to squash the issues. Any response on this would be appreciated. Yes, I do have HR20-100 and very disappointed with it so far.


No moderators here work for Directv. Directv does monitor this forum for feedback and we have a lot of input into the future of the units etc.

A thread is usually closed because it has either got out of control and off topic (or too many personal attacks on people) or because there are a number of similar threads with the same topic (some people insist on starting the same thread in multiple forums).

Normally the moderators usually make a post to explain why they are closing it.

I dont think I have ever seen a thread closed because the moderators disagreed with it, or Directv didnt like it. Reading some threads (HD Extra Pack and others) you would think they would be closed, especially after the attacks on some moderators personally, but they keep them open.

This is one of the great things about this forum, everyone can express their opinions about a topic freely (no personal attacks etc.).

Could you give us an example of a thread that has been closed that you think shouldnt have been closed, or because you think the moderators didnt like it?

Also, you say you have the HR20-100 and dont like it. I also have one and love it, so what dont you like? and I will see if there is a way to make it do what you want.


----------



## tdavis45 (Dec 26, 2007)

Thanks for the response F1Fan, I'm a NASCAR fan myself, but enjoy all racing. Back to the topic. To answer your first question, I read the thread entitled "We Will Have a Dual Tuner Solution" about OTA not being part of the HR21 I think. Anyway, there was some heated discussion, and I don't always agree with that, but the moderator said something like, just like this other thread, I am closing this until Jan 4. I didn't quote him. I've seen these types of discussion turn themselves around, maybe this one was not going to, but I was interested in posting a comment myself. I just wanted to know if this forum was moderated directly by DTV and how much influence they have over it.

I'm afraid you are not going to like my complaints, from what I've read, it's all too common and seems controversial. Here goes.
1. DLB as I have now learned it is called is THE MAIN FEATURE I love, it's unbelievable to me that this was let go of, every single person I have personally talked to uses this feature in one way or another.
2. I'm obviously wrong about this one, but going from HR10 to HR20 would seem to imply that I am just getting a system capable of getting the new HD channels, but the name itself. How disappointing, a completely new software package that lacks the cool stuff I've grown to love. 
3. The guide doesn't display as many channels or as much time as the HR10 guide. 4. No slow mo button, that holding play down won't work with my cool Harmony remote, worked fine with the HR10 though. 
5. I've already seen the lip sync problem, ie.. peoples mouths not in time with the show. 
6. Nothing to do with the box, the install guy tried to leave even after I showed him I was not getting some HD channels. Then in his strong southern drawl, (raleigh NC) he finally says "Oh, I knows what ah did wrong, Fergot to tighten the boltz on the coller. 
I could probably go on, but I think you see already that probably all of these issues are already on this forum, however, I do certainly appreciate any suggestions you may have on solving any of these issue. If anyone wants to slam me for my points go right ahead, it is what is is. Thanks again in advance F1 for any help you provide.
PS, the picture is better and I do get more HD channels now.


----------



## F1 Fan (Aug 28, 2007)

> To answer your first question, I read the thread entitled "We Will Have a Dual Tuner Solution" about OTA not being part of the HR21 I think. Anyway, there was some heated discussion, and I don't always agree with that, but the moderator said something like, just like this other thread, I am closing this until Jan 4. I didn't quote him. I've seen these types of discussion turn themselves around, maybe this one was not going to, but I was interested in posting a comment myself. I just wanted to know if this forum was moderated directly by DTV and how much influence they have over it.


There have been numerous posts about the lack of OTA on the HR21. In fact 99% of any post about the HR21 gets hijacked by the same people and turn it into a whining session about the lack of OTA on the HR21. You could make a post on here saying you couldnt record Man Vs Wild on DSCHD and within 10 replies it would be a debate about the lack of OTA.

That thread (IIRC) was started by a moderator based on some feedback he received from Directv. I would guess (as I didnt follow the thread after the inital posts) that the thread was way off topic and also he may be expecting an update in the new year and so closed the thread until he had more information. Some of the threads are posted by moderators for information only as Directv does pass useful information directly to us via the moderators.



> I'm afraid you are not going to like my complaints, from what I've read, it's all too common and seems controversial. Here goes.
> 1. DLB as I have now learned it is called is THE MAIN FEATURE I love, it's unbelievable to me that this was let go of, every single person I have personally talked to uses this feature in one way or another.


Again this is a topic that is always a major talking point. There is a work around but it did until recently have some flaws. There is going to be a new software release very soon that has the flaws removed. You will soon be able to use the "work around" with the new system that will give you the DLB that you seek. You will have to use the record button but you soon get used to that extra 1 step. This also allows us to keep the 90 min single buffer which I find very useful. Hopefully you will like the new workaround. Yes it is one extra button to remember to press, but it doesnt take long to get used to doing that.



> 2. I'm obviously wrong about this one, but going from HR10 to HR20 would seem to imply that I am just getting a system capable of getting the new HD channels, but the name itself. How disappointing, a completely new software package that lacks the cool stuff I've grown to love.


Yes they are totally different units. Maybe they should have changed the numbering system so people wouldnt be expecting a similar unit. There are a lot more features on the HR20 and more and more of the HR10 diehards are now HR20 diehards and would never go back. Obviously you cant please everyone but the HR20 is still progressing and new features are coming out every week. Once testing of these features is complete then they get released to the public. Have you checked out the Information and Resources stickys? They have hundreds of undocumented tips on the HR20 and are updated all the time.



> 3. The guide doesn't display as many channels or as much time as the HR10 guide. 4. No slow mo button, that holding play down won't work with my cool Harmony remote, worked fine with the HR10 though.


No I agree with the guide not displaying enough channels. It is on the Wish List (please take time to vote on things on the list as Directv do implement things on that list - especially the hot items - the top 20). I am not sure about the Harmony but if you post that question directly someone will answer it. I am sure there is a way to do it.



> 5. I've already seen the lip sync problem, ie.. peoples mouths not in time with the show.


Yes I have seen the problem. Unfortunately Directv isnt always to blame here. Sometimes it is the content providers fault. I believe Directv are working on their end to try and rid any problems the box may cause. In the meantime you can usually use a trickplay feature to get it back in sync if it is the box itself.



> 6. Nothing to do with the box, the install guy tried to leave even after I showed him I was not getting some HD channels. Then in his strong southern drawl, (raleigh NC) he finally says "Oh, I knows what ah did wrong, Fergot to tighten the boltz on the coller.


Cant always get the best installers. I was lucky that I had people who knew what they were doing. Directv subcontracts the installation and usually the company they use in your area is ok overall but there is always one guy on one day who did it wrong. The installers get paid by the job usually so are in a hurry to move onto the next one. Hopefully it is a one off and you wont need them back.


> I could probably go on, but I think you see already that probably all of these issues are already on this forum, however, I do certainly appreciate any suggestions you may have on solving any of these issue. If anyone wants to slam me for my points go right ahead, it is what is is. Thanks again in advance F1 for any help you provide.
> PS, the picture is better and I do get more HD channels now.


I really do recommend you go to the Information and Resources sub forum of this forum. Then you can read up on the tips and tricks and the remote control and vote on the wish list.

Hope this helps and welcome to the forums.


----------



## tdavis45 (Dec 26, 2007)

Thanks F1, I appreciate your response.


> There is going to be a new software release very soon that has the flaws removed.


Does DTV have a release schedule published?


> Have you checked out the Information and Resources stickys?


I think I have seen one, but can you give instructions on how to view them, just in case I missed some.
Did you previously have an HR10 or other Tivo unit? I have no doubt if a person never had one, they wouldn't see some of these as real issues, but coming from that to this is kind of a 'what the heck' moment.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

The stickies are located at the top of the forums.
The Information resources forum is here.
http://www.dbstalk.com/forumdisplay.php?f=115


----------



## sytyguy (Dec 7, 2006)

Closed Captioning is a real problem on many channels with the HR20's. I know, most people don't use it, but there are some of us who really need it, and rely on it, without having to blast the audio. Anyway, we were at our daughters house over Xmas, and she has D*, but with a ONLY SD box, and lip-sync was non-existent and closed captioning was perfect. And this was watching our normal channels we watch with the HR20's. So this leads me to believe the HR20 box/software is at fault.

I sure wish DirecTV would correct these issues.


----------



## F1 Fan (Aug 28, 2007)

tdavis45 said:


> Thanks F1, I appreciate your response.Does DTV have a release schedule published?
> 
> I think I have seen one, but can you give instructions on how to view them, just in case I missed some.
> Did you previously have an HR10 or other Tivo unit? I have no doubt if a person never had one, they wouldn't see some of these as real issues, but coming from that to this is kind of a 'what the heck' moment.


They dont have a release schedule as they dont know how long it will take in testing to fix any more bugs found. I do know that the current round of testing is stable and i would expect it to be released in the next few weeks. This isnt taking into account the holiday season though.

No I didnt have an HR10 or Tivo but I did have a similar unit when I had cable and Fios early last year.

There are some issues with the HR20 (and HR21) that do need fixing, but not all of the issues are really issues, some are just that people were used to one thing and the HR20 does it differently. Once you get used to the HR20 way it becomes less of an issue to most ex Tivo users here.

Some things are a compromise. I prefer the DLB work around (the new way that isnt released yet) with the 90 minute SLB than being "forced" to have just DLB with only a small 30 min buffer in each. I havent used the full 90 min buffer but i have used up to about 70 minutes before which i wouldnt be able to do with the Tivo DLB.

But with the HR20 I can set two shows to record and pause them and switch back and forth between them - which is DLB, AND get more than 30 mins buffer in there.

I strongly suggest you read the information and resources stickys at http://www.dbstalk.com/forumdisplay.php?f=115 as they have the tips and tricks, remote FAQs, networking setups, Wish list and others. You may see some of your issues on the wish list so vote on them and they move up the list. Directv have recently crossed off a few more on the wish list.

Things take time though. But they will get there.

I think you will come to like the HR20 more than the Tivo (ask Earl and others who had them).


----------



## tdavis45 (Dec 26, 2007)

Thanks for the help. I will review the stickies.


----------



## tdavis45 (Dec 26, 2007)

Thanks again F1 for the help. I am reviewing the stickies.

I just want to state my opinion on this as I have had the unit for about a week now. 
I AM NOT directing these comments at anyone not affiliated with DTV (if you are affiliated, you should be ashamed), but just posting my personal experience and opinion. 

1. Litmus test failed by DTV. IMO, I was FORCED to upgrade in order to get more stations, the only question I need answered is simply, "Does this provide a solution as good or better than what I already have?". The answer is simple; NO.
2. Most current DTV users had the HR10 software. It isn't a question of whether I can accept this solution or a question of whether I will grow to like it.
3. My first recording was an NHL game, near the end the unit just locked up. Great!
4. The software, when compared to the HR10, is inferior. No DLB, the guide is difficult to use, doesn't show as many channells, or as much time span, the unit locks up, you have to press and hold for slow mo (what a joke), Ugghhh, now how am I going to know if the guy kept both feet inbounds.
5. While I appreciate the resources, I really do and the help I’ve received has been great. People should not need to read stickies on work arounds for things that already worked. People should not need to check the CE Forum, The release schedule, or anything else to see when something will be fixed or added. 
I don’t think DTV get’s it. Let me add that I did nothing more than plug in my HR 10 and use it. I never needed to look on a forum for answers. I never needed to read the manual. The dang think just worked and worked well. 
If NFL ticket is ever offered by another provider with TIVO, I’ll be gone in an instant. Whoever at DTV made the decision to go away from that model should be fired immediately and DTV should beg TIVO to take them back.


----------



## F1 Fan (Aug 28, 2007)

tdavis45 said:


> Thanks again F1 for the help. I am reviewing the stickies.
> 
> I just want to state my opinion on this as I have had the unit for about a week now.
> I AM NOT directing these comments at anyone not affiliated with DTV (if you are affiliated, you should be ashamed), but just posting my personal experience and opinion.
> ...


I am not affiliated with Directv so I am not ashamed :lol:

I will try and discuss some of the points you raised though. This is coming from a non Tivo user and new to Directv (June this year).

You say you were "forced" to upgrade to get more stations. We could argue the point about forced but lets just say you felt you had to. Then you say that the HR20 doesnt provide a solution as good or better than you already have. But surely it does? You now have a lot more (up to 80 or so depending on your package) more HD channels than you had or could have had with the HR10. If you say that DLB, the guide etc. is more important and therefore the solution is worse then the simple answer is go back to the HR10. (I know you want the best of both and hopefully we will get there).

I have to disagree with "most current users had the HR10 software". They didnt. There were a lot but not most. And probably not as many as there are now with HR20s or even new people who came straight in to an HR20/21.

Your NHL game lockup is a concern and should not have happened. If you have had the unit for only a week or so I would start to run some more tests on it to see if it is going to be failing soon. This is more likely a hardware fault either in the unit or your new hardware (dish, multiswitch, BBCs etc.) and is not typical. I have 3 HR2x's and never have a problem. Electronics are finicky at times and you may have a defective unit. So I sympathise but it isnt typical of the HR2x series.

No DLB. I didnt know what DLB was until i came on here. I also loved the 90 minute SLB and thought it was a great feature. I would be really unhappy if they lost that feature. Sometimes I wanted to flip back and forth between 2 shows and I figured the workaround before I came on here and knew what DLB and what the workaround was, so it is possible. I do think that Directv CSRs should explain to people if they want DLB what the workround is but it isnt as important to me as the long SLB. So how do they please everyone?

I agree with the guide data, not showing enough. I hope that will change. But to be honest I wont say it is the end of the world for me. Given the choice of all the HD channels and the small guide, i take the channels every time.

As I said, the lockup is not typical and you need to record a lot more to make some tests.

I did nothing more than plug my HR20 in on day 1 and use it. I didnt come on here until much later and then only to see what was happening with D10 launch at the time (but now here to stay - thanks to CE and the mods).

IMO I dont think Directv had much choice to break away and bring out their own box. Partly business but I also think Tivo couldnt produce the box they needed in the time frame they needed and the cost they wanted. The result was a hastily produced box with bad software. IT is coming on leaps and bounds. And will be a great unit by the end of Q2 08 IMO.

I think Directv are guilty of trying to keep the problems quiet instead of telling people what it was (an early unit with teething problems) but then their competitors would jump all over it. so as long as they have the CE program and forums like this I think they will survive.

I hear there are many people over in the Tivo community complaining about their boxes too. You wont please everyone.

I hope you will get to like your HR20. I think the problems will be fixed. And soon. But please keep it in perspective. Extra HD channels vs a few "changes" and a few lower priority features yet to come out. Dont forget to add in VOD too and Media Share. All on the HR20.


----------



## tdavis45 (Dec 26, 2007)

I hope we can agree that we have a fundamental difference of opinion, but you are very kind and helpful. 
I'd love to know how to get the VOD to work? I'll come back after I've studied more stickies. 
My response below.


> If you say that DLB, the guide etc. is more important and therefore the solution is worse then the simple answer is go back to the HR10. (I know you want the best of both and hopefully we will get there).


Are you serious or just being sarcastic?


> I have to disagree with "most current users had the HR10 software". They didnt. There were a lot but not most.


Where did you get your data here? Are there any other units that got HD other than the HR10? I wonder how many HR-10 units were sold to DTV users.


> so I would start to run some more tests on it to see if it is going to be failing soon.


I won't even go there... pointless.


> The result was a hastily produced box with bad software.


I agree. Most likely solely to save a buck. 


> IMO I dont think Directv had much choice to break away and bring out their own box.


 Is this your opinion and is it based on something?


> Extra HD channels vs a few "changes" ...... dont forget to add in VOD too and Media Share.


 If you haven't used the HR-10, how would you know it's only a few changes?


----------



## 00b5 (Nov 19, 2007)

Sorry if i'm posting in the wrong place.....

I've had to menu reset my receiver twice in two days now.

Anyone have any info on whats going on with this, or point me to some stickies on it?

It just shows grey on every channel I look at, and won't play any recordings until i reset it.

I'm meh about it happening, say once a month, but once a day is going to be over the top.

I haven't called Dtv about it yet, I want to see if the conceous is a bad box or just bad luck.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

Have you tried the Red Button Reset or the more drastic power cycle reboot?


----------



## 00b5 (Nov 19, 2007)

jdspencer said:


> Have you tried the Red Button Reset or the more drastic power cycle reboot?


the menu reset fixes the issue.

No, I have not tried to use the red button reset or a power cycle as of yet.

Are you suggesting doing that once regardless?


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

If it's still giving you problems, then it can't really hurt. The unit might be having a problem. Just keep track of what it's doing.


----------



## AJ500 (Jul 19, 2007)

Every day or two my HR20 was locking up and would not respond to the remote or front panel -- I had to use the reset button. This began to occur shortly after I moved the unit to another room and added an external eSATA.

I thought it might be the eSATA, but the problem continued even after disconnecting the drive.

I originally had the IP address as static, but noticed that it got changed to a dynamic address somewhere along the line.

I changed it back to static and have gone several days without a lockup. This might just be a coincidence.

Anyone else seen this behavior with dynamic IPs? I have serveral computers, a NAS, and a media player on the network all with static IPs.
============================================================================================

No such luck! Now, I'll disconnect from the network and see what happens.
============================================================================================
There have been no lockups since I disconnected from the network. I don't know why my HR20 hangs while others aren't having this problem. Perhaps the NAS and networked media player are creating conflicts. Or, maybe it's a bad network switch port (one output from the router feeds another switch to which the HR20 & media player are connected). Looks like more isolation testing needs to be done.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

I'm having an issue where I can't use the arrow keys while in the list, this also happened a few weeks ago too. I can use the arrows while in the guide however. A RBR fixed the problem.

Anyone else have this issue?


----------



## tdavis45 (Dec 26, 2007)

AJ, what benefit do you get from the network connection?


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

Currently, a network connection allows you to share media from your PC. And, when connected to the internet, you can download video using DirecTV On Demand.


----------



## tdavis45 (Dec 26, 2007)

Is On Demand free?


----------



## djzack67 (Sep 18, 2007)

tdavis45 said:


> Is On Demand free?


there many offerings on DOD that are free.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

tdavis45 said:


> Is On Demand free?


More info can be found here.
http://www.dbstalk.com/forumdisplay.php?f=137


----------



## RMSko (Aug 23, 2006)

Is there any way to do a search of just the HD PPV channels? I don't know why the HD PPV are mixed in with the SD PPV channels. There's not any sequential order to them and it's a bit of a pain to see what's on HD PPV.


----------



## sytyguy (Dec 7, 2006)

I'm seeing lip-sync problems on USAHD (Monk) on both HR20-100's, in fact, all day long. However, the SD is fine. On my HR20-700 the audio is fine on that channel.

Anyone else?


----------



## Flyer (Dec 12, 2003)

sytyguy said:


> I'm seeing lip-sync problems on USAHD (Monk) on both HR20-100's, in fact, all day long. However, the SD is fine. On my HR20-700 the audio is fine on that channel.
> 
> Anyone else?


My HR20-100 does this from time to time. Sometimes changing to another channel and back again helps.


----------



## sytyguy (Dec 7, 2006)

Flyer said:


> My HR20-100 does this from time to time. Sometimes changing to another channel and back again helps.


Yes, I agree, but, for me at least, most of the time it does not help. But weird that it does not happen on my HR20-700.


----------



## aldiesel (Oct 27, 2006)

I have attempted twice to connect the HR-20 to my network. The first time after it built the DOD list it hung. It would not respond to the remote or the front panel. I had to do a RBR. The second time I was able to download a 30 minute TV show. The following day it hung. I could use the remote to get into menus but if I changed a channel all I received was a black screen and a message stating to call Directv because DVR service was not active. I tried to do a reset from the menu but it hung. I did an RBR and all is ok with the exception of the ethernet cable not plugged in.


----------

